
Parametric Press: A magazine for explorable explanations, accepting submissions - mathisonian
https://parametric.press/
======
mathisonian
Hi all, I've been leading the charge to put this together. Its built on Idyll
[1], which I'm developing as part of my PdD at the University of Washington.
You may have seen some of our articles, they appear on HN from time to time.

Please chime in if you have any questions!

[1] [https://idyll-lang.org/](https://idyll-lang.org/)

